# Rain water dripping into microwave?



## Foodcubes

Hi Guys, so I went to use the microwave and I found that it had a couple cups of water in it, with drips coming from the top of the microwave.  Looking above, I found that rain water was dripping down on the outside of the duct, onto where the hand towel is laid (in the second image).  There are signs of water damage on the wood, so this area has probably been getting wet since this condo was built about five years ago.  Although it rains all the time where I live, this is the first time the microwave has ever had rain water drip into it.  Right now there is a lot more rain than usual, so maybe this will only happen on rare occasions.

Any advice?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5253436983/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5253437901/


----------



## havasu

I believe it is time to crawl onto your roof and re-seal that vent. if the rains are coming in at a 45 degree angle, the seal might be fine, but you might need to replact the type of vent you have to avoid water penetration.


----------



## HDAnswerman

Hi Foodcubes;

This is Mike, with The Home Depot. From the water damage you describe, this appears to be an ongoing problem, that&#8217;s getting worse. Try going up into the attic when it is raining to see if you can spot the source of the leak.

First check the roof jack where the vent exits the house. The problem could be there or at another spot on the roof. The water could be running down the rafters to where the duct is located. Make note of the spot and have a roofing company repair the leak. Roof repairs are often very tricky, and dangerous. We all like to try to do it ourselves, but some repairs are best left to professionals.

If you want to try to repair it from inside the attic, we sell at The Home Depot a product called Henrys&#8217; Wet Roof Patch Cement. It comes in a tube and can be used with a caulking gun. Simply locate the leak and apply the Henry&#8217;s. It will adhere even to a wet surface. I have included a link below.

I hope these ideas help solve your problem

Mike, The Home Depot Answer Man

http://www.henry.com/sealants/roofmultipurpose/roof/208wetpatchroofcement

For information on The Home DEPOT Community click the link below. 

Welcome to The Home Depot Community - Welcome to The Home Depot Community .&#8221;


----------



## oldognewtrick

HDAnswerman said:


> *If you want to try to repair it from inside the attic, we sell at The Home Depot a product called Henrys Wet Roof Patch Cement. It comes in a tube and can be used with a caulking gun.* Simply locate the leak and apply the Henrys. It will adhere even to a wet surface. I have included a link below.
> 
> I hope these ideas help solve your problem
> 
> Mike, The Home Depot Answer Man
> 
> http://www.henry.com/sealants/roofmultipurpose/roof/208wetpatchroofcement
> 
> For information on The Home DEPOT Community click the link below.
> 
> Welcome to The Home Depot Community - Welcome to The Home Depot Community .



Mike, you cannot fix a roof leak from inside the roof. Please tell me you misspoke this piece of advise.


----------



## Blue Jay

" Originally Posted by HDAnswerman  View Post
If you want to try to repair it from inside the attic, we sell at The Home Depot a product called Henrys&#8217; Wet Roof Patch Cement. It comes in a tube and can be used with a caulking gun. Simply locate the leak and apply the Henry&#8217;s. It will adhere even to a wet surface."

Fixing a roof leak from inside would be like trying to stop a running hose by sticking it in your mouth.:help:


----------



## HDAnswerman

Olddog, Blue Jay, I have fixed a leaking roof from the attic myself, so I know it can be done. My suggestion, was to give Foodcubes an option to try a temperary fix as opposed to going up on to a wet roof which is very dangerous. Especially if it is dark. No one should climb onto a wet roof except a roofing professional. My leak was around a vent pipe. Foodcubes' could have been as well. Blue Jay's comment should be deleted. It is insulting and in bad taste.


----------



## oldognewtrick

HDAnswerman said:


> Olddog, Blue Jay, I have fixed a leaking roof from the attic myself, so I know it can be done. My suggestion, was to give Foodcubes an option to try a temperary fix as opposed to going up on to a wet roof which is very dangerous. Especially if it is dark. No one should climb onto a wet roof except a roofing professional. My leak was around a vent pipe. Foodcubes' could have been as well. Blue Jay's comment should be deleted. It is insulting and in bad taste.



Well, I'll take your word for fixing the leak, But, I've been in the roofing business for a long time and have never seen a leak that can be fixed from inside the attic. Not saying you can't, but my experience says that leaks need attention from the top side.

This is a DIY house repair forum, if the OP was looking to hire a contractor he probaly needs to open the phone book and call a roofing contractor. If he is not comfortable on the roof, is afraid of heights, lacks the skills or equipement needed to properly repair his roof leak then this is his best course of action. He asked for advise and Havasu responded appropiately.


----------



## Blue Jay

I stand by my comment, try to stop a leak from the inside and in a few years do major roof repair or do it right the 1st time from the outside.


----------



## grandmalois

I too have water leaking into my microwave(OTR).  It started after we had our conventional roof replaced with metal.  The first time it was pouring rain.  The roofer came back and replaced the roof jack and resealed it.  It was ok until a couple of month later when a very small amount of snow started to melt and again there was water in the microwave.  Again they came back and caulked all around the vent.  I have been in the attic and could see the water coming down the outside of the vent pipe.  Most recently, when the temps were in the teens, I got a lot of water in the microwave.  I had used the unit for less than 10 minutes and at least 2 cups of water poured out of the openings on the top inside of the microwave.  The only thing that changed other than the type of roofing is that they extended the vent about 2' above the roof, where it was flush with the roof before.  I am now wondering if this is a condensation problem rather than a leak.  Nothing was melting from the outside the last time, as it was too cold.  We have had this microwave for several years with no problems.  Should the vent piping in the attic be insulated?


----------



## Roofmaster417

oldog/newtrick said:


> Well, I'll take your word for fixing the leak, But, I've been in the roofing business for a long time and have never seen a leak that can be fixed from inside the attic. .



Wow, thats the first time I have ever heard of that as well. It doesn't seem possible,without causing a backup on the roofside.Leaks are generally stopped by the outer source rather than the inner


----------



## oldognewtrick

grandmalois said:


> I too have water leaking into my microwave(OTR).  It started after we had our conventional roof replaced with metal.  The first time it was pouring rain.  The roofer came back and replaced the roof jack and resealed it.  It was ok until a couple of month later when a very small amount of snow started to melt and again there was water in the microwave.  Again they came back and caulked all around the vent.  I have been in the attic and could see the water coming down the outside of the vent pipe.  Most recently, when the temps were in the teens, I got a lot of water in the microwave.  I had used the unit for less than 10 minutes and at least 2 cups of water poured out of the openings on the top inside of the microwave.  The only thing that changed other than the type of roofing is that they extended the vent about 2' above the roof, where it was flush with the roof before.  I am now wondering if this is a condensation problem rather than a leak.  Nothing was melting from the outside the last time, as it was too cold.  We have had this microwave for several years with no problems.  Should the vent piping in the attic be insulated?



Lois, welcome to House Repair Talk, sorry to hear of your problem leak. Condensation may be the reason you are having a water issue, but if you are experiencing a great deal of water, I'd first guess improper flashing on the vent hood. Hard to tell over the internet. Post some pics of the problem areas if you can.


----------



## grandmalois

Attached are the only photos I can get right now.  It is too cold and snowy to try and climb on the roof.  The vent pipe extends much higher than with the old roof.  It was flush mounted before.  I do not like the looks of this venting.  Really crappy job, but that will be taken care of when the weather improves.  I am getting a lot of water, so I don't think it is condensation.  The vent is on the south facing side.  It has a rubber boot that is glued and screwed to the roof.  No more water in the past week, but it has been below freezing and not too much snow.  Ialso have been avoiding using the microwave as well.


----------



## Amber123

Hi, I stumbled across this forum while searching for advice on the same problem. We put a metal roof on our home 2+ years ago and every winter we go through the same frustrating problem with water leaking down the vent and dripping from the cupboards onto the counter when the snow starts to melt. Now it is coming through the microwave. This is so gross to me and I'm wondering what kind of damage may be going on that we can't see, do you know? Also, is it still safe to use the microwave?


----------



## havasu

Absolutely not. Water and electricity do not mix!


----------



## Roofmaster417

Amber123 said:


> Hi, I stumbled across this forum while searching for advice on the same problem. We put a metal roof on our home 2+ years ago and every winter we go through the same frustrating problem with water leaking down the vent and dripping from the cupboards onto the counter when the snow starts to melt. Now it is coming through the microwave. This is so gross to me and I'm wondering what kind of damage may be going on that we can't see, do you know? Also, is it still safe to use the microwave?



Lots of damage, any leak is serious.How long is your workmanship warranty?


----------

